# cosmetic dentist in corfu



## cation (Jun 15, 2009)

anyone know of one? if so please tell.


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

cation said:


> anyone know of one? if so please tell.


If you walk down the road by the side of the post office in the town there are plenty of different doctors there. Before the fire station there is a building with a dentist in and further down, on the opposite side there is a large building which houses all the doctors. On the path is a board with al the doctors listed and which floor they are on. Also back on the side of the firestation and just after is another large building with many other doctors in. I think this is the best place for you to start your search.


----------

